# HP TP keeps rebooting back to HP logo



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

HI .. anyone can help me, my hp tp keeps rebooting after install ics v0.6 , if anyone know how to get rid of this , please help me out ,, anyhelp would be great and i really appreciated it ,


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

kalim wu said:


> HI .. anyone can help me, my hp tp keeps rebooting after install ics v0.6 , if anyone know how to get rid of this , please help me out ,, anyhelp would be great and i really appreciated it ,


uninstall cm9 via acmeuninstaller and start over.


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

i did , after i installed back my hp working find , then i installed get jar apk , the hp keeps rebooting again , is this the cause my hp keeps rebooting ?


----------



## silcharde (Jan 18, 2012)

I had the same issue, I wiped everything and that fixed it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

kalim wu said:


> i did , after i installed back my hp working find , then i installed get jar apk , the hp keeps rebooting again , is this the cause my hp keeps rebooting ?


Don't install an .apk that you know causes you problems. CM9 is experimental and will have strange results sometimes. Redo your install and you should be good.


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks for help friend, i will try to uninstall it . i will give you the results , thanks again


----------



## gmcpickup66 (Oct 25, 2011)

Having the same problem with the reboot but when hook it up to the computer, the computer will not recognize it to reinstall cm9. Any suggestions?


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

I had this when I flashed the wrong Google apps. Using gapps-ics-20120224-signed.zip from goo manager with no issues.


----------

